# Teaching in Hong Kong



## monimoon (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi

I wonder if anyone can help. I am a UK trained Primary Teacher with experience in both primary, special needs and secondary teaching. I am also a trained Nursery Teacher. I would really like to teach in Hong Kong for a year or so to gain some experience abroad. Can anyone advise on who I should contact to find out more information. I shall be free to move/teach from January 2010 onwards.

Any help would be great!

Thanks


----------



## nico522 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi, I'm Nico who raised in HK. I think u can go to some international schools or British Council... to ask for a job.


----------



## stephen_chow (Feb 7, 2010)

better come to Hong kong in person and it's both a good resort for tour and hunting for jobs of teaching English ~


----------

